# [HUMOR FORUMOWICZÓW] Część II

## Poe

Kontynuacja tego wątku.

----------

## taopai

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Kontynuacja tego wątku.

 

No to na dobry początek:

*Puk puk*

- Kto tam?

- Lotny patrol katechetyczny do walki z ateizmem!

- Nie wierzę!

- My właśnie w tej sprawie...

---

Ojciec pyta się synka:

- Syneczku, kim chciałbyś zostać, jak dorośniesz?

- Eee... mmm... Ogrodnikiem, tato.

- Taa... A może kimś innym?

- Eee... uuu... Więc hydraulikiem, tatko.

- Kurde, synku, a może jednak kimś innym?!

- Noo... to... To czyścicielem basenów...

- O k$%#a... Halinaaa! Jacunio, znalazł kasety!

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## matiit

Na bezludnej wyspie znaleźli się Polak, Niemiec i Rusek. Nie mieli co jeść.    

Losowali kto będzie załatwiał jedzenie.

1 dzień: Padło na Niemca Nie chciał oddać niczego (na wyspie nic nie było więc musiał oddać coś od siebie)... Polak i Rusek złapali go, ucieli mu rękę i zjedli. 

2 dzień: Padło na Ruska. Nie chiał oddać niczego... Polak i Niemiec złapali go i ocięli mu nogę i ją zjedli.

3 dzień: Został tylko Polak. Nie protestował. Rozpiął rozporek, wystawił narząd.

 Niemiec i Rusek zdziwieni pytają:

"Co to kurwa ma być?"

Polak:

"No co, po jogurciku i spać."

----------

## m010ch

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Ten temat zamykam, ze wzgledu na dużą ilość stron w wątku. Nowy zaraz powstanie. 

 

ROTFL - zamykasz temat bo ma za dużo stron? 14 to dużo stron?  :Very Happy:  Skąd żeś wytrzasnął taką dziwną zasadę? Odwiedzam wiele for - niektóre mają przyklejone tematy, w których jest po kilkaset stron i nikt z tego problemu nie robi (przeciwnie - wszystko jest przynajmniej w jednym miejscu). IMO - tym sposobem robisz większy burdel, niż mógłby być gdyby wszystko pozostało w jednym temacie. Totalny bezsens.

----------

## taopai

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> IMO - tym sposobem robisz większy burdel, niż mógłby być gdyby wszystko pozostało w jednym temacie. Totalny bezsens.

 

I tobie również zdrowych i wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia...

A żeby nie było OT:

Jak się nazywa niejadalna część warzywa?

-Respirator

 :Smile: 

Pozdro,

Tao

----------

## Poe

 *m010ch wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   Ten temat zamykam, ze wzgledu na dużą ilość stron w wątku. Nowy zaraz powstanie.  
> 
> ROTFL - zamykasz temat bo ma za dużo stron? 14 to dużo stron?  Skąd żeś wytrzasnął taką dziwną zasadę? Odwiedzam wiele for - niektóre mają przyklejone tematy, w których jest po kilkaset stron i nikt z tego problemu nie robi (przeciwnie - wszystko jest przynajmniej w jednym miejscu). IMO - tym sposobem robisz większy burdel, niż mógłby być gdyby wszystko pozostało w jednym temacie. Totalny bezsens.

 

a IMO tak jest lepiej i koniec kropka. na forum moderatorskim za dlugie tematy tez są zamykane i tworzone nowe. EOT.

@taopai, z tym respiratorem, to przegiąłeś  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

dlaczego blondynki mają niebieskie oczy? 

bo mają wodę w mózgu 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *m010ch wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   Ten temat zamykam, ze wzgledu na dużą ilość stron w wątku. Nowy zaraz powstanie.  
> 
> ROTFL - zamykasz temat bo ma za dużo stron? 14 to dużo stron?  Skąd żeś wytrzasnął taką dziwną zasadę? Odwiedzam wiele for - niektóre mają przyklejone tematy, w których jest po kilkaset stron i nikt z tego problemu nie robi (przeciwnie - wszystko jest przynajmniej w jednym miejscu). IMO - tym sposobem robisz większy burdel, niż mógłby być gdyby wszystko pozostało w jednym temacie. Totalny bezsens.

 

Podzielenie wątku wcześniej może zapobiec problemowi z dzieleniem dużych wątków.

(Zwykli śmiertelnicy nie mają do dostępu do wskazanego wątku   :Laughing:  .)

----------

## bartmarian

 *taopai wrote:*   

> ... wesołych Świąt mitu Bożego Narodzenia... 

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

>  *taopai wrote:*   ... wesołych Świąt mitu Bożego Narodzenia...  
> 
> 

 

@bartmarian, to, że akurat ty uważasz, że to mit i że w ogole religia jest do dupy łagodnie mówiąc, to nie powód, żeby przeinaczać czyjeś słowa, bo taopai tak nie powiedział, to nie jest żaden cytat, poza tym ktos może poczuc się urazony, bo naprawdę wierzy w Boga/Jahwe/Jah/Budde/kogokolwiekbądź. widocznie ma taką podstawę by wierzyć. tyle ode mnie.

----------

## m010ch

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Podzielenie wątku wcześniej może zapobiec problemowi z dzieleniem dużych wątków.
> 
> (Zwykli śmiertelnicy nie mają do dostępu do wskazanego wątku   .)

 

Ta - to żeś wytłumaczył - jaki sens ma dawanie linka do miejsca, do którego dostęp mają tylko moderatorzy? Pewnie taki sam jak odpowiedź Poe'ego na moje pytanie dlaczego podzielił - "bo tak".

----------

## bartmarian

Poe, nie ma się nad czym rozwodzić, to nie wątek o poważnych sprawach,

możesz moją wypowiedź/i (od której się zaczeło) usunąc - wcale mi na niej

nie zależy  :Wink:  fakty mówią same za siebie.

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ... widocznie ma taką podstawę by wierzyć...

 

"...niektórzy są tak uzależnieni od systemu, że będą go bronić..." - rzekł morfeusz  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

@m010ch - nie odpowiedziałem "bo tak", tylko uzasadniłem, że taka zasada panuje na TYM forum. koniec, EOT.

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> Poe, nie ma się nad czym rozwodzić, to nie wątek o poważnych sprawach,
> 
> możesz moją wypowiedź/i (od której się zaczeło) usunąc - wcale mi na niej
> 
> nie zależy  fakty mówią same za siebie.
> ...

 

jakie znowu fakty?...

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Poe wrote:*   ... widocznie ma taką podstawę by wierzyć... 
> 
> "...niektórzy są tak uzależnieni od systemu, że będą go bronić..." - rzekł morfeusz 

 

jedno nie ma nic do drugiego. to osobista sprawa czy ktoś wierzy czy nie.

----------

## Eko

dobra koniec waśni

Stoi mała dziewczynka na dworcu, zmarznięta przemoczona i samotna.

Podchodzi do niej mężczyzna w średnim wieku i się pyta:

-Dziewczynko co tu tak sama stoisz zmarznięta? Może byś chciała na pączka ?

A dziewczynka na to:

-Na pączka ? A jak to jest ?

chamskie ;]

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *bartmarian wrote:*   
> 
>  *Poe wrote:*   ... widocznie ma taką podstawę by wierzyć... 
> 
> "...niektórzy są tak uzależnieni od systemu, że będą go bronić..." - rzekł morfeusz :) 
> ...

 

Ja jestem skłonny się zgodzić z tym "mitem". (-;

A dowcip będzie stary, ale mi zawsze się do niego gęba uśmiecha:

 *Quote:*   

> Kelner pyta nowo przybyłego do baru klienta:
> 
> - Co pan pije?
> 
> - Codziennie rano szklankę soku owocowego, miksturkę na łupanie w krzyżu, a w sobotę kufel piwa w gronie przyjaciół.
> ...

 

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tego poranka ktoś zapukał do mych drzwi. Kiedy je otworzyłem, ujrzałem zadbaną, ładnie ubraną parę ludzi. Mężczyzna odezwał się pierwszy: 
> 
> - Cześć! Ja jestem Jan, a to Maria. 
> ...

 

A jakby dla kogoś mało zabawne było to:

Każdy Chińczyk powinien w życiu zrobić trzy rzeczy: 

- buty 

- dżinsy 

- magnetofon

- Na krawędzi dachu, na wysokości 10 m stoi Murzyn i Meksykanin, obaj jednocześnie potykają się i zaczynają spadać. Który uderzy wcześniej o ziemię?

.

.

.

.

- A kogo to obchodzi...?   :Very Happy: Last edited by one_and_only on Fri Dec 28, 2007 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 13Homer

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Ja jestem skłonny się zgodzić z tym "mitem". (-;

 

Pytanie, czy ten "mit" sam nie jest mitem, bo zawartość Biblii mozna zweryfikować (tzn. zajrzeć), a co z resztą? Trzeba przyjąć na wiarę. Jak ktoś woli wierzyć w takie "wyjaśnienia", to nich wierzy, a jak komuś bardziej pasuje wiara w Boże Narodzenie, to niech w to wierzy. Mnie nic do tego :)

Jak chcecie coś jeszcze z tej serii, to proszę bardzo:

 *Quote:*   

> 	Motorem rozwoju ludzkości zawsze były pomysły wybitnych jednostek. Każdy, kto stworzył coś niespotykanego wcześniej, miał swój wpływ na rozwój dalszych wypadków. I nie były ważne czy to coś było wykorzystywane w dobrych czy złych celach, każda kolejna innowacja pchała naszą cywilizację do przodu i wytyczała nowe kierunki rozwoju. Wiele znamy takich osób, które zapewniły współczesnym prawa warunkujące ich obecne życie. To oni spowodowali, że świat jaki co dzień oglądamy i w jakim istniejemy  jest właśnie taki a nie inny. 
> 
> 	Wydaje się, że osobą, która w największym stopniu przyczyniła się do powstania współczesnej europejskiej kultury był żydowski prorok i król Jezus Chrystus. Począwszy od IV w naszej ery początkowo prześladowana sekta chrześcijan uznająca go za swego boga nabierała znaczenia i szerzyła swą dominację na cały kontynent. W obecnych czasach wielu ludzi nadal uznaje Chrystusa za boga, lecz w obecnych czasach badania historyczne są już na tyle rozwinięte, że możemy skonfrontować chrześcijańskie legendy zapisane w IV  w Ewangeliach i innych pismach Nowego Testamentu z historyczną prawdą i dowiedzieć się kim naprawdę był Jezus Chrystus.
> 
> 	Ciężkie to były dla Izraela czasy. Niegdysiejsze królestwo stało się prowincją Cesarstwa Rzymskiego, którego władca uważał się za boga. Żydom wprawdzie w dalszym ciągu pozwalano wyznawać swoją religię, ba, nawet posiadali marionetkowego króla Heroda, lecz sam przymus uznawania władzy bluźnierczego cesarza wzbudzał ich oburzenie i wzniecał buntownicze nastroje. Nie czuli oni wcale zadowolenia z tego, że posiadają własnego "króla" a nawet uważali go za nikczemnego uzurpatora. Nic dziwnego, nie był on nawet Żydem, pochodził z pustynnego kraju - Idumei. Mimo największych jego starań (ożenek z uznaną żydowską księżniczką, przebudowanie świątyni i nazywanie siebie "szczerym sługą boga Izraela) nie zdołał on zaskarbić sobie łaski ludu i jego rządy wciąż wisiały na włosku. W tych właśnie czasach przyszło urodzić się Jezusowi. Według relacji biblijnych jego przyjście na świat bardzo zaniepokoiło Heroda. Zaniepokoiło go aż do tego stopnia, że postanowił zabić dziecię. Jeżeli obraz Jezusa był zgodny z obecnie przyjętym, dlaczego Herod miałby podjąć tak dramatyczną decyzję? W czym mógł przeszkadzać mu dobry, spokojny i pacyfistyczny "baranek boży"? Może jednak Jezus był kimś ważniejszym i bardziej znaczącym politycznie niż tylko prorok? Może cechowało go coś bardzo znaczącego, np. pochodzenie? Co mówią na ten temat Ewangelia i nauka kościoła? No cóż, stwierdzają one, że Jezus był Mesjaszem, synem bożym zrodzonym przez dziewicę płodem Ducha Świętego. Ciekawy jestem, kto rozsądny wierzy dziś w takie rzeczy. Oczywiście fantaści mogą wymyślać opowiadania o sztucznym zapłodnieniu, kosmitach czy jeszcze innych fantastycznych możliwościach, tylko kto potraktuje te wymysły poważnie? Stwierdzenie jakoby Maria została zapłodniona przez jakąś wyższą istoty jest dziś siłą rzeczy absurdalny i niewystarczający do zrozumienia i wytłumaczenia historii Jezusa Chrystusa. Oczywiście mit o boskim pochodzeniu tego człowieka był bardzo wygodny dla religijnych dygnitarzy i w tym właśnie celu został wymyślony. Jednak fałszerze nie zdołali całkowicie zatuszować swych kłamstw na temat pochodzenia ich "boga". ?Kluczem do zrozumienia "tajemnicy" jest już sam początek Nowego Testamentu (zbiór ewangelii i innych chrześcijańskich historii, listów i proroctw), czyli Ewangelia wg. Mateusza. Na samym wstępie autor przytacza rodowód Jezusa wywodząc go od Abrahama przez Salomona i Dawida aż do rzeczywistego ojca Jezusa, czyli męża Maryi, czyli Józefa. Ojcowie kościoła przeredagowali źródłowy tekst i kiedy wypadało napisać "...Jakub ojcem Józefa; Józef ojcem Jezusa" napisali "...Jakub ojcem Józefa, męża Maryi, z której narodził się Jezus, zwany Chrystusem" Bardzo ładne, bardzo mistyczne, bardzo nieprawdziwe. W tym miejscu wypadałoby napisać coś o ojcu Jezusa - Józefie. Według "świadectw" biblijnych był on ubogim cieślą. Bardzo ciekawe, potomek królów Izraela ubogim cieślą, śmiać się czy płakać? Mit o ubogim Jezusie również nie okazał się prawdą. Słowo, które zostało opacznie przetłumaczone jako cieśla posiada również inne znaczenie, a mianowicie znaczy ono "mistrz" i posiada w tym znaczeniu bardzo szeroki zakres zastosowań - od kogoś biegłego w manualnych pracach do nauczyciela czy artysty. Mógł być to również wyrażający szacunek tytuł honorowy. warto by się również zastanowić, co oznacza słowo "Mesjasz". Otóż hebrajski "mesjasz" to to samo co grecki "chrystus", czyli wybraniec boga, namaszczony król. Mało kto wie, że według izraelskiej tradycji każdy kolejny prawowity król był mesjaszem. Wynika z tego, że Jezus był prawowitym w przeciwieństwie do Heroda następcą tronu Izraela, co wyjaśnia dlaczego ten drugi tak się zdenerwował, gdy dowiedział się o jego narodzinach. Co dalej działo się z Jezusem? Otóż zapewniono (potwierdzają to ewangelie) mu odpowiednią edukację (potwierdza to tezę o arystokratycznym pochodzeniu, gdyż kształcenie w tamtych czasach było bardzo kosztowne i rodzina ubogiego cieśli nie mogłaby sobie na nie pozwolić), a następnie (w wieku około 20  lat o czym później) ...ożenił się. No cóż cnotliwy, żyjący w celibacie wieczny prawiczek bardzo pasował do propagowanej przez kościół nauki więc opisano go w ten sposób, mimo, że prawda była inna. Czy małżeństwo Jezusa potwierdzone jest faktami? Oczywiście! Należy zacząć od tego co mówi na temat celibatu żydowski kodeks prawny Miszna : "człowiek, który nie ma żony, nie może być nauczycielem". No a kim był Jezus, jak nie nauczycielem? No jak do niego zwracali się uczniowie i inni ludzie. Jezus oficjalnie był uznawany właśnie za rabbiego, czyli nauczyciela. Uznany współczesny teolog, Charles Davies stwierdza, ze wobec tradycji żydowskiej nakazującej małżeństwo nauczycielowi, brak wzmianek o małżeństwie Jezusa jest argumentem za a nie przeciw takiej hipotezie. Gdyby Jezus żył w bezżeństwie musiałoby to według Daviesa zwrócić powszechną uwagę i wywołać komentarze. Bardzo dziwne jest również wesele w Kanie Galilejskiej. Nie jest jak mówi tradycja uboga wiejska uroczystość. Jest to wielka arystokratyczna impreza! Jezus zamienił w wino wodą, którą napełnione było 6 naczyń do oczyszczeń mieszczących po dwie lub trzy miary. Zachęcam dociekliwych na przeliczenie to na butelki. Z wyniku braku świadectw jakoby na weselu w Kanie byli Polacy lub obywatele byłego ZSRR ilość świadczy, że bardzo wielu było gości i bardzo wiele wina wypito. Na wesele obecni są zarówno Jezus jak i jego matka. Bardzo ciekawe dlaczego właśnie ona troszczy się tym, że gościom brakuje wina i nakazuje swemu synowi uzupełnić braki. Jeżeli przyjmiemy, że jest ona gospodynią i matką oblubieńca troska ta wydaje się uzasadniona. Potwierdza to również mistrz ceremonii weselnej, który oświadcza, że oblubieniec zadbał o dobre wino do końca. A kto zadbał o wino? No tak wiele osób wierzących będzie tutaj próbować prowadzić polemikę, lecz jest to tylko szukanie dziury w całości. Jeżeli Jezus był żonaty, od razu nasuwa się pytanie kim była jego wybranka. Otóż ewangelie mówią o co najmniej dwóch kobietach, które idealnie pasowałyby do roli połowicy "boga-człowieka". Pierwszą z nich jest najbardziej znana przedstawicielka płci pięknej z kart ewangelii - Maria z Magdali, czyli popularniej Maria Magdalena. Osoba ta według przekazów podróżowała wraz z Jezusem i jego uczniami w drodze z Galilei do Judei. Nie do pomyślenia było w tamtych czasach, żeby niezamężna kobieta podróżowała, a tym bardziej, żeby podróżowała w towarzystwie przywódcy religijnego i jego zwolenników. Wydaje się więc, że prawdziwym jest twierdzenie jakoby była ona żoną Jezusa lub któregoś z jego uczniów. Jeśli jednak byłaby żoną któregoś z uczniów szczególny związek między nią a Jezusem naraziłby  ich oboje na posądzenie o cudzołóstwo, które było przestępstwem. Trudna jest poza tym wytłumaczyć szczególne miejsce Marii Magdaleny w Ewangelii inaczej niż uznając ją za małżonkę Jezusa. W ewangeliach synoptycznych jej imię pojawia się zawsze na czele kobiet towarzyszących Jezusowi podobnie jak imię Szymona Piotra na czele mężczyzn. To właśnie ona pierwsza spostrzegła pusty grób po rzekomym zmartwychwstaniu. Pozostaje jeszcze do wyjaśnienia kwestia tego czy była jak mówi tradycja ladacznicą czy też może nie, bo nie wydaje się stosowne, żeby prawowity król Izraela pojmował za żonę dziwkę. Otóż pewnym śladem prowadzącym być może do rozwiązania tej zagadki jest nazwa miejscowości, z której wywodziła się nasza bohaterka, czyli Magdala zwana Wioską Gołębi. Nazwa ta może świadczyć (i zapewne świadczy), że był to ośrodek pogańskiego kultu bogini Astarte, której świętym symbolem był gołąb. Kult tej bogini wymagał siedmiostopniowego wtajemniczenia, któremu prawdopodobnie została poddana Magdalena. Potencjalny dowód znajduje się w ewangelii św. Łukasza, która mówi, że Magdalena była kobietą z której "wyszło siedem demonów". Poza tym w żadnej z ewangelii nie jest napisane jakoby Maria miała być kurwą. ewangeliści określają ją raczej jako grzesznicę, a to chyba nie to samo. 
> ...

 

Jak ktoś chce pooglądać trochę o manipulacji to zachęcam do obejrzenia Captive Minds. Jest tam też coś ciekawego dla tych, co nie lubią (z tych czy innych powodów) Kościoła.

I żeby nie było, że nic o dowcipach, to mam taki jeden "dowcip":

*Puk puk*

- Kto tam?

- Co "Kto tam"?

- A co "puk puk"?

----------

## kwach

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   	Motorem rozwoju ludzkości zawsze były... 

 

13Homer - możesz podać skąd to wziąłeś? Bo tekst jest moim zdaniem nawet ciekawy i gdyby nie wulgaryzmy mógłbym uznać że napisał go jakiś znawca tematu.

----------

## 13Homer

 *kwach wrote:*   

> 13Homer - możesz podać skąd to wziąłeś? Bo tekst jest moim zdaniem nawet ciekawy i gdyby nie wulgaryzmy mógłbym uznać że napisał go jakiś znawca tematu.

 

To wszystko co mam (oryginał to RTF z rozszerzeniem .doc). Pamiętam tylko tyle, że znalazłem to kilka lat temu na sieci.

----------

## m010ch

 *kwach wrote:*   

> 13Homer - możesz podać skąd to wziąłeś? Bo tekst jest moim zdaniem nawet ciekawy i gdyby nie wulgaryzmy mógłbym uznać że napisał go jakiś znawca tematu.

 

Jeżeli interesują Cię podobne tematy, polecam zapoznać się zawartością serwisu Racjonalista.pl: http://www.racjonalista.pl/kk.php/d,22/q,Biblia

----------

## bartmarian

 *kwach wrote:*   

> 13Homer - możesz podać skąd to wziąłeś? Bo tekst jest moim zdaniem nawet ciekawy i gdyby nie wulgaryzmy mógłbym uznać że napisał go jakiś znawca tematu.

 

Kwach... 13Homer pisze takie rzeczy podczas kompilacji  :Very Happy: 

13Homer - dzięki za link do filmu, bardzo mi się podoba, zakończenie rewelacyjne.

Żeby nie było całkiem OT:

spotyka się dwóch gości:

- czy wiesz, że razem mamy pięć jajek ?

- taak ? to ty masz jedno ?

----------

## 13Homer

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> 13Homer - dzięki za link do filmu, bardzo mi się podoba, zakończenie rewelacyjne.

 

A ja właśnie oglądam Zeitgeist, tego samego użytkownika na VG, prawie 2 godz. Część pierwsza taka sobie, ale druga to już wypas: o 11.09.2001.

No to jeszcze jako anty-ban stary cytat z basha:

 *Quote:*   

> <lubie-placki> a, przypomniało mi sie
> 
> <lubie-placki> jade dzisiaj autobusem, 15, jak zwykle tłok
> 
> <lubie-placki> stoje ściśniety na końcu i podałem 1,50 do przodu, żeby mi ludzie bilet kupili
> ...

 

----------

## Radioaktywny

http://www.funpic.hu/en.picview.php?id=27782&c=top150&s=N.p.c1&p=8

----------

## Yatmai

Co mnie dziś rozwaliło, Dark Crusade, kampania Necron'ów (dla nieobeznanych to takie maszyny wyglądające jak mechaniczne truposzki czy szkieleciki  :Wink:  ), najeżdżam na główną bazę Orków. 

Jeden z Parias'ów do herszta Orków (z takim złowrogim akcentem):

- Śmierć przyszła po Ciebie....

Na co wielki Herszt ze stoickim spokojem:

- Śmierć ? Wyglądasz jak człeczyna, co to dawno nie szamała.

----------

## taopai

U lekarza:

-Panie doktorze, a co znaczy wpis "CH W" w mojej karcie?

-Oznacza, że nie do końca pana zdiagnozowałem...

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Yatmai

 *taopai wrote:*   

> U lekarza:
> 
> -Panie doktorze, a co znaczy wpis "CH W" w mojej karcie?
> 
> -Oznacza, że nie do końca pana zdiagnozowałem...
> ...

 

U nas w zleceniach serwisów u klientów pojawia się czasem "HGW"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

po prostu wspaniałe :]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wAMft46yRhY

----------

## manwe_

Microsoft's Brainwashing Children's Book 

http://gizmodo.com/342499/microsofts-brainwashing-childrens-book-mommy-where-do-servers-come-from

Wykupili wszystko na amazonie: http://www.amazon.com/Mommy-Why-There-Server-House/dp/160530641X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1199867584&sr=1-1

Cała kampania: http://www.stayathomeserver.com/

----------

## Poe

- Co robi blondynka po wstaniu z łóżka?

- wraca do domu.

----------

## Poe

http://dl.ziza.ru/other/022008/01/pics/03_pics.jpg

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Poe

bump.

----------

## taopai

 *Poe wrote:*   

> bump.

 

Mówisz i masz  :Smile: 

Pani Stasia była organistką w kościele, miała już prawie 80 lat na karku, ale jeszcze nigdy nie była mężatką. Była za to podziwiana przez wszystkich parafian za swą dobroć i oddanie sprawom kościoła. Pewnego razu wpadł do niej pastor, żeby omówić szczegóły jakiejś kościelnej uroczystości. Pani Stasia zaprosiła duchownego do pokoju gościnnego i zaoferowała mu herbatkę. Pastor usiadł sobie wygodnie w stylowym fotelu tak, że przed nim stały stare organy pani Stasi. Ku wielkiemu zdziwieniu pastora, na organach tych stała szklanka wypełniona wodą, a co jeszcze bardziej zaniepokoiło pastora to fakt, że w szklance tej pływała prezerwatywa. Jak pani Stasia wróciła z herbatką, zaczęła się rozmowa. Pastor chciał jakoś delikatnie zacząć rozmowę o szklance wody i kondomie w niej pływającym, ale mu sie nie udawało, więc postanowił zapytać wprost:

- Pani Stasiu, bardzo bym był rad, gdyby mi pani to wytłumaczyła - tu wskazał na nieszczęsną szklankę.

- Ooo tak, dobrze, że pastor pyta... Czyż to nie wspaniale? Szłam sobie raz przy kościelnym parkiem parę miesięcy temu i znalazłam tą małą paczuszkę na ziemi. Instrukcja na opakowaniu wyraźnie mówiła, że należy umieścić na organie, zapewnić by było wilgotne, to ochroni przed roznoszeniem się chorób... I wie pastor co? Przez całą zimę nie miałam przeziębienia.

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## tallica

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FPE9-YozpyQ - Linux everywhere  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bialy

 *Michal. wrote:*   

> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FPE9-YozpyQ - Linux everywhere 

 

Najlepsza to byla ta przewodowo-bezprzewodowa klawiatura  :Laughing: 

----------

## dylon

Kilka kawalkow z forum ccie:

```

Idzie ksiądz polna droga, przechodzi obok skromnego gospodarstwa.

Patrzy, a tam chłop coś z desek kleci. Ksiądz zagaduje:

- Pochwalony, drogi parafianinie, nad czymże tak ciężko pracujecie???

- A kurwaa, kibel nowy stawiam, bo sie stary w pizdu rozjebał!

Ksiądz lekko zniesmaczony wulgaryzmem:

- O, mój drogi!!! A nie mógłbyś tego tak trochę owinąć w bawełnę?

- Co? Kibel mam kurwa owijać w bawełnę??? Dechami opierdole naokoło i chuj!!
```

```

Do stojącego policjanta podchodzi lekko podchmielony student i pyta:

- Czy można powiedzieć na policjanta osioł?

- Nie można. Zapłaci pan wówczas mandat za obrazę władzy.

- A w takim razie czy można do osła powiedzieć policjant?

- To panu wolno.

- Dziękuję, panie policjancie...

```

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RgL2MKfWTo

http://www.isnichwahr.de/r20518011-windows-ist-musikalisch-.html

----------

## Belliash

Poranek. Ponury jak chmura gradowa programista wchodzi do kuchni na śniadanie po nocy spędzonej przy komputerze.

Żona jak to żona, natychmiast zauważyła, że coś nie w porządku:

- Co się stało Maniuś, program nie zadziałał?

- Zadziałał.

- No to może się wieszał?

- Chodził jak burza!

- Więc czemu jesteś taki ponury?

- Zdrzemnąłem się na Backspace.

Przyleciało dwóch kosmitów na łąkę i patrzą zwierze w łaty, spoglądają do atlasu: Krowa pije wodę daje mleko. Wzięli ją nad strumień, jeden wsadził jej łeb do wody, a drugi nadstawia miskę od tyłu. Po chwili wylatuje krowi placek wtedy ten z miską mówi:

- Podnieś jej łeb wyżej, bo muł z dna bierze.

----------

## Poe

japońcy mają natkichane we łbach  :Very Happy: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LdgdBOTUSqg

http://youtube.com/watch?v=jYXObIS5_AM&feature=related

----------

## largo3

http://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bozpxp5.jpg

----------

## YANOUSHek

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-687872.html :)

----------

## pancurski

Coś dla zastanawiających się nad małżeństwem  :Very Happy: 

http://mirror7.escomposlinux.org/comic/ecol-160-e.png

Żeby nie zrazić chętnych, powiem, że jak na buga nie trafiłem, ewentualnie na kilka niedogodności  :Laughing: 

----------

## taopai

http://img164.imageshack.us/img164/7892/ubuntugu1.jpg

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## largo3

http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/8007/MacBook-Air-parodie

----------

## Poe

http://www.maxior.pl/film/101647/Kobieta_i_alkohol

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## taopai

Umarł stary, zapalony Quake´owiec. Idzie do nieba, a tam św. Piotr zatrzymuje go i mówi:

- Choć byłeś dobry przez całe życie, byłeś dobrym ojcem i mężem, to nie mogę cię wpuścić do nieba.

- A dlaczego?

- Bo kiedy zasiadałeś za kompem, stawałeś się bezlitosnym mordercą. Zabijałeś, paliłeś, burzyłeś co się dało.

- No to co mam zrobić?

- Niestety muszę wysłać cię do piekła, ale za to, że byłeś dobry, to spełnię twoje 3 życzenia, zanim tam pójdziesz.

Quake'owiec zgodził się. I wyraził dwa swoje życzenia:

1. God Mode.

2. Give All.

- A trzecie życzenie?

- Nie trzeba. Zrzucaj mnie na dół.

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Drwisz

Mama, tata i synek wybrali się do cyrku. Gdy na arenie pojawił się słoń, tata poszedł kupić słodycze. Nagle chłopiec wstaje i wyciągając rękę, krzyczy:

- Mamo, mamo, co to jest?

Zaskoczona pytaniem mama odpowiada:

- To jest ogon słonia.

Syn jednak wykrzykuje dalej:

- Nie! Pod spodem.

Zakłopotana mama odpowiada:

- Tooo... nic takiego.

Wraca tata, ale zapomniał kupić napojów, wiec idzie po nie mama. Gdy tylko się oddaliła, synek wiesza się ojcu na ramieniu.

- Tato, tato, co to jest?

- To jest ogon, synu.

- Nie, pod spodem.

- To jest siusiak słonia.

Chłopiec chwile się zastanawia, po czym mówi:

- A mama powiedziała, że to nic takiego.

Ojciec z duma rozpiera się na fotelu:

- No cóż, synku. Tatuś trochę mamusię rozpuścił.

Początek XX wieku. Uboga wiejska rodzina miała jedyną żywicielkę - krowę. Kiedy nastał kolejny ranek, mąż wstał jak zwykle przed świtem i poszedł do obory ją wydoić. Niestety krowa leżała całkiem martwa. Człowiek się załamał, przed oczami stanęła mu wizja śmierci głodowej, więc wyjął ze spodni pasek i powiesił się pod powałą. Po dłuższej chwili obudziła się żona, zaniepokojona brakiem małżonka. Od razu pomyślała, że mąż powinien być w oborze. Kiedy się tam udała i okazało się, że mąż popełnił samobójstwo, a na klepisku leży

martwa krowa - jedyna żywicielka rodziny, niewiele myśląc powiesiła się koło męża, w końcu zgodnie z przysięgą małżeńską chciała dzielić jego los. Po chwili obudził się starszy syn. Kiedy zobaczył, że łoże rodziców jest puste, a na stole nie stoi kanka z mlekiem, jak zazwyczaj bywało, postanowił poszukać rodzicieli w oborze. Jakiż był jego szok, gdy odnalazł martwą krowę i rodziców równie martwych, a okoliczności wskazywały na samobójstwo. Pomyślał, że musi to sobie poukładać, postanowić coś, a najlepiej zawsze udawało mu się myśleć nad rzeką. Wziął więc wędkę i poszedł nad wodę. Zarzucił haczyk i w tej chwili z wody wyłoniła się postać pięknej syreny...

- Jeśli przelecisz mnie pięćdziesiąt razy, wskrzeszę twoich rodziców, krowę i żyć będziecie w dostatku do końca waszych dni - rzekła syrena.

Niestety syn dał radę syrenie tylko 25 razy i kiedy zasłabł pochłonęły go czeluście piekielne. W tejże chwili obudził się młodszy syn ubogich rolników. Kiedy zobaczył, że izba stoi pusta, postanowił, że poszuka współmieszkańców. Kiedy zobaczył martwą krowę i martwych rodziców w oborze, bardzo zafrasowany zauważył brak również wędek. Przecież miał jeszcze brata.

- Pewno poszedł nad rzekę - pomyślał i poszedł go poszukać. Zastał porzuconą wędkę i pomyślał, że brat poszedł za potrzeba i zaraz wróci, jednak w tym momencie z wody wyłoniła się piękna syrena i zapytała:

- Ile masz lat chłopcze?

- 16...

- Hm, jeśli przelecisz mnie 25 razy, wskrzeszę twoich rodziców, brata, krowę i żyć będziecie w dostatku do końca waszych dni - rzekła syrena.

- A mogę 30?!

- No, możesz...

- A 40?

- Możesz chłopcze, oczywiście, jak tylko dasz radę.

- A 50 razy mogę?

- Tak, tak, tak! - krzyknęła uradowana syrenka.

- A nie zdechniesz jak krowa?

Parka w łóżku: On do niej:

- Kochanie, moze dzisiaj na jeźdźca?

- Jaki najeźdzca??

- Germański, kurwa, oprawca!!

Żona do męża:

- Wychodzę na chwilę do sąsiadki. Rusz się i wykąp dziecko!

Po chwili w całym bloku rozlega się wrzask dziecka. Przerażona kobieta wbiego do łazienki i widzi męża trzymającego nad wanną dziecko za uszy.

- Co robisz idioto! Urwiesz mu uszy!

- A co, mam sobie ręce poparzyć!?

Matka przygładza niesforną fryzurę nastoletniego syna, przygląda mu się dłuższą chwilę i mówi:

- No teraz już ani jeden pryszcz nie wyskoczy ci na twarzy.

- Dlaczego tak sądzisz, mamo?

- Bo już nie ma więcej miejsca.

Jaś i Małgosia bawią się w dom. Jasiu próbuje "obiadu" i mówi.

- Wiesz co koteczku ta zupka jest chyba troszeńkę przesolona.

Małgosia na to:

- Przesolona? Niemożliwe, przecież kilka razy kosztowałam., ale oczywiście Ty uważasz, że nie mam racji, bo niby co? Jak przesoliłam, to nigdy nie mam racji. A może zarzucisz mi, że nie kosztowałam, to co? Myslisz że kłamię. Pewnie nigdy nie mam racji i zawsze kłamię. To jak zupa przesolona, to już nie należy mnie traktowac jak człowieka, tylko zaraz kłamstwo zarzucać, jak Ty możesz mysleć o mnie jak o takiej ostatniej. To ja się staram, flaki wypruwam, a Ty mnie jak psa traktujesz, że wciąż się mylę, kłamię, gotować nie umię. No co jeszcze źle robię? Może w ogóle ze mną jest Ci źle, nic Ci nie pasuje, jak Ty się do mnie odzywasz...czemu mnie traktujesz jak psa?

- Mamusiu, a Jasiu powiedział "Ty suko"!!!

Mały Jasio ogląda z wielkim zainteresowaniem swojego siusiaka.

- Mamo, czy to mój mózg?

- Nie synku, jeszcze nie...

----------

## Wojtek_

https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=472370

----------

## mialek

a moze jakis filmik dla rozluzneinia miesni twarzy   :Very Happy: 

najgorsza scena walki w historii http://rozrywka.yeba.pl/show.php?id=2285

albo to:

 TOP 10 bijatyk w tv   :Twisted Evil: 

http://rozrywka.yeba.pl/show.php?id=2280

----------

## Poe

http://www.teenyweenydrive.com/ :}

----------

## wodzik

http://www.lobzik.pri.ee/modules/news/article.php?storyid=868

----------

## Yatmai

Rzadko kiedy podobają mi się przeróbki piosenek, ale to jest imho genialne http://youtube.com/watch?...feature=related

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Rzadko kiedy podobają mi się przeróbki piosenek, ale to jest imho genialne http://youtube.com/watch?...feature=related

 

Napraw lika, o ile mozesz - bo teraz nie działa  :Wink: 

A coś od siebie :

konsul do araba:

-Name?

-Abdul Azib

-Sex?

-Yes. Six to ten times a week.

-No, no. I mean male or female?

-Both male and female. And sometimes camels

-Holly cow!!!

-Cow, dog, cat...

-Man...! Isn't it hostile?

-Horse style, dog style, any style

-Oh my dear!

-No deer. They run too fast

----------

## Yatmai

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Napraw lika, o ile mozesz - bo teraz nie działa 

 

Poprawiony lik ( :Wink:  ) http://youtube.com/watch?v=kUX9ffXdPYk

----------

## Piecia

http://ziza.ru/2006/09/13/obaldennyjj_mult.html

----------

## canis_lupus

Znalezione:

Lat temu kilka wezwała mnie znajoma do pc-ta w fazie śmierci klinicznej. Jak to zwykle bywa - los jest przewrotny. Pisała akurat licencjat gdy w starawym już komputerze dysk odmówił posłuszeństwa.

Maszyna nie startowała. Słychać było tylko głośne stuki głowicy.

Siedzę ze smutną miną .. coś tam staram się zrobić. Ogólnie w domu nerwowa atmosfer. Dziewczę o backupach nie słyszało. A na dysku była jedyna kopia pracy. Ojciec (emerytowany górnik - i co ważne - były mechanik maszyn wyciągowych) co parę chwil wpadał do pokoju, przysłuchiwał się stukom (a może po prostu sprawdzał czy aby na pewno zajmujemy się komputerem...) i wychodził. Matka gdzieś cicho w kuchni popłakiwała. Trochę to już trwało. Wyników brak. Nastroje grobowe. W końcu ojciec nie wytrzymał napięcia. Wszedł do pokoju... Postał dłużej niż zwykle, posłuchał dysku kręcąc głową by lepiej dźwięki łapać. Zamyślił się. Zrezygnowany poszedł do drzwi, ale w końcu przełamał się, zawrócił i rzucił do córki:

- Dziołcho, jo wjym że wy młodzi wiycie nojlepi, ale godom ci - jo bych w tej biksie wymiynił olyj!

----------

## C1REX

http://youtube.com/watch?v=MYXZIbm4XTQ

----------

## Yatmai

Offtop od kompów, ale dzieło mnie dziś powaliło 

http://www.farmerownia.pl/f-cos/eric's_dwarf_armor.htm

----------

## Poe

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Offtop od kompów, ale dzieło mnie dziś powaliło 
> 
> http://www.farmerownia.pl/f-cos/eric's_dwarf_armor.htm

 

 *farmerownia.pl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> niebywałą troskę o oddanie szczegułów oryginalnych [...]
> 
> Bazowałem na nadesłanych materjałach 
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

no ale ktos ma talent i niezlego bzika  :Smile: 

----------

## Piecia

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> no ale ktos ma talent i niezlego bzika 

 Kliknij o mnie i dojdź do Pisać poprawną polczyzną

----------

## wodzik

http://www.funportal.pl/USB_Wine_najlepszy_gadzet_2007/0e7219e8/podglad.html

----------

## Poe

Bogaty prezes dobrze prosperującej firmy postanowił wydać za mąż swoją córkę. Było ciężko, bo każdy wiedział jaka z niej dziwka. W końcu wziął na rozmowę nowego pracownika, który pracował dopiero od paru dni i mówi do niego:

- wiesz co, Janku, ożeń się z moją córką. Dostaniesz pełne konto, wspaniałą willę, samochód jaki sobie wymarzysz.

- Hm, a gdzie tu jest kruczek?

- Nie ma żadnego kruczka, mówie ci. To wspaniała kobieta, a dziurkę ma jak 20gr.

- No skoro tak szef mówi...

Ślub, wesele i noc poślubna. Janek kocha się ze swoją nową małżonką. Kocha się i kocha, ona nawet nie stęknęła. Wkurzony Janek poszedł następnego dnia do swojego szefa i mówi:

- Kurde, szefie, co mi szef wcisnął! Dziurkę to ona ma jak 5zł!

- Janeczku, masz piękną willę?

- No tak.

- Masz nowiutki samochód

- Owszem

- A pełne konto?

- Tak...

- I ty jeszcze masz pretensje o głupie 4,80?!

----------

## Drwisz

> Mam psa labradora i właśnie kupiłem worek Pedigree Pal w supermarkecie, po

> czym czekałem w kolejce do kasy.

> Kobieta za mną zapytała, jakiego mam psa?

> Bez zastanowienia odpowiedziałem, że nie mam psa i że właśnie ponownie

> rozpoczynam dietę Pedigree Pal, chociaż nie powinienem, bo ostatnio

> wylądowałem w

> szpitalu. Ale zdołałem zgubić ponad 20 kg zanim obudziłem się na oddziale

> intensywnej terapii z rurami w większości moich otworów i z igłami w

> obydwu

> ramionach.

> Powiedziałem jej, że jest to w sumie idealna dieta i należy mieć zawsze

> wyładowane kieszenie bryłkami Pedigree Pal i zjadać jedną lub dwie gdy

> poczujesz głód. Jest to dieta dostarczająca wszystkie składniki niezbędne

> do życia i mam zamiar znowu ją zastosować.

> Musze zaznaczyć, że teraz wszyscy w kolejce byli oczarowani moją

> opowieścią

> A zwłaszcza wysoki facet za tą kobietą.

> Zszokowana, zapytała, czy dlatego wylądowałem na intensywnej terapii, bo

> zatrułem się pożywieniem dla psów?

> Powiedziałem jej, że nie - że usiadłem na ulicy, by wylizać sobie jajka i

> samochód mnie uderzył.

> ... Myślałem, że trzeba będzie pomóc facetowi za nią wyjść ze sklepu, bo

> ze

> śmiechu prawie stracił przytomność..."

----------

## garnus

nie wiem czy już było:

Dzwoni blondynka do blondynki

- Halo, to ty?

- Nie, to ja.

- Aha, przepraszam pomyłka.

Blondynka podnosi słuchawkę dzwoniącego telefonu:

- Słucham?

- Halo, przepraszam, czy to numer - trzy, sześć, dwa, dziewięć, dwa, siedem, cztery?

- Nie, nie, tak, nie, tak, nie, tak.

Dwie blondynki czytają gazetę i jedna mówi do drugiej:

- Wiesz, że w Ameryce co 3 minuty jest potrącana jedna kobieta?

- Biedaczka, ale się na nią uwzięli.

Blondynka opowiada przyjaciółce, jak to spotkała czarodzieja.

- Pozwolił mi wybrać jedną z dwóch rzeczy: albo dostanie wspaniałą pamięć albo świetny biust.

- I co wybrałaś?

Blondynka:

- Nie pamiętam...

Wraca blondynka z Safari i chwali się swojej znajomej:

- Upolowałam lwa, słonia, dwie zebry, żyrafę i z pół tuzina "noplisów"...

- A co to takiego te "noplisy"?

- Takie małe, czarne, biega przed lufą i krzyczy "No Please, no please..."

W czasie rejsu blondynka próbuje nawiązać rozmowę z siedzącym obok chłopakiem:

- Przepraszam, czy pan też płynie tym statkiem?

Rozmawiają dwie blondynki. Jedna pyta drugą:

- Gdzie tu jest druga strona ulicy?

- No tam...

- To niemożliwe. Jak tam byłam, to mi powiedzieli, że tu.

Blondynka jedzie samochodem autostradą A2. Udało jej się włączyć radio i tam słyszy: "Podajemy ważny komunikat dla kierowców jadących autostradą A2. Według wiarygodnych, przed chwilą otrzymanych informacji, autostradą ową jedzie samochód w przeciwnym kierunku". Blondyna spogląda przez okno swojego samochodu i mruczy do siebie:

- I to niejeden.

Idzie blondynka do sklepu z RTV i AGD i pyta sprzedawcy:

- Po ile jest ten telewizor?

- Nie rozmawiam z blondynkami.

Następnego dnia przychodzi przefarbowana na brunetkę i pyta:

- Po ile jest ten telewizor?

- Nie rozmawiam z blondynkami.

Po tygodniu przychodzi pofarbowana na rudo i pyta:

- Po ile jest ten telewizor?

- Nie rozmawiam z blondynkami.

- A skąd pan wie, że jestem blondynką?

- Bo to nie telewizor tylko mikrofalówka.

----------

## 13Homer

Jedzie kierowca ciężarówki i widzi zielonego ludzika. Pyta ludzika:

-Czemu stoisz na ulicy?

-Jestem bardzo głodny i jestem pedałem.

Dał mu kanapkę i pojechał dalej. Spotyka czerwonego ludzika. Pyta go:

-Czemu stoisz na ulicy?

-Chce mi się pić i jestem pedałem.

Dał mu picie i pojechał dalej. Widzi niebieskiego ludzika. Wkurzony wysiada i pyta:

-A ty pedale czego chcesz?

-Prawo jazdy i dowód rejestracyjny proszę.

----------

## canis_lupus

Na podstawie J 8:2-16

Wówczas uczeni w piśmie i agenci BSA przyprowadzili do niego kobietę, którą pochwycono na kopiowaniu CD-ków, a postawiwszy ją pośrodku, powiedzieli do Niego:

Nauczycielu, tę kobietę dopiero pochwycono na kopiowaniu CD-ków. W prawie Ustawa o Prawach Autorskich nakazuje nam takie kamieniować. A Ty co mówisz?. Mówili to wystawiając go na próbę, aby mieli o co go oskarżyć.

Lecz on nachyliwszy się nad laptopem kodował w assemblerze. A kiedy w dalszym ciągu go pytali, podniósł się i rzekł do nich: Kto z was nie miał nigdy pirackiej kopii, niech pierwszy rzuci na nią kamień. I powtórnie nachyliwszy się kodował w assemblerze. Kiedy to usłyszeli, wszyscy jeden po drugim zaczęli odchodzić, poczynając od starszych, aż do ostatnich. Pozostał tylko on i kobieta, stojąca na środku.

Wówczas, zachowawszy kod na dysku rzekł do niej "Kobieto, gdzież oni są? Nikt cię nie potępił?" A ona odrzekła "Nikt, Panie!". Rzekł do niej: i ja ciebie nie potępiam. Idź, a od tej chwili nie bierz już do ręki CD-ka chronionego prawem autorskim.

A oto znów przemówił do nich tymi słowami: Ja jestem open source, kto idzie za mną, nie będzie płacił bandytom za licencje. Rzekli do niego prawnicy: Ty sam sobie wydajesz licencję. Licencja twoja nie jest prawdziwa! W odpowiedzi rzekł do nich: Nawet jeśli ja sam sobie wydaję licencję, licencja moja jest prawdziwa, bo wiem skąd powstał mój kod źródłowy open source i jak będzie działał. Wy zaś nie wiecie ani co jest w execach, ani co one robią. Wy dajecie sąd według zasad bandyckich, ja nie bronię licencji nikomu. A nawet, jeśli zabronię, to moja licencja jest prawdziwa, bo nie jest to mój exec, ale wszystkich, którzy się do niego przyczynili.

----------

## rofro

świetna przeróbka NT. skąd to? własna twórczość?

----------

## canis_lupus

znalezione w necie

----------

## Drwisz

Do zasłużonego rolnika przychodzi pani redaktor z TV:

- Naczelny zaproponował mi, abym przeprowadziła z panem, jako chlubą naszego powiatu, wywiad w TV.

- Och, nie wiem czy podołam... - zaskoczony rolnik nie wie co powiedzieć.

- Nie ma problemu, jak tylko powie Pan coś nie tak, chrząknę porozumiewawczo i wtedy poprawi pan swoją wypowiedź.

Ostatecznie rolnik zgadza się. Po paru dniach spotykają się w programie.

- Oto przedstawiam Państwu najbardziej zasłużonego gospodarza - Józefa Krympala.

Rozpoczyna się wywiad:

- Panie Józefie, jak tam żniwa w tym miesiącu ?

- O, w tym miesiącu zebrałem około 2 tony żyta i pszenicy...

- Hrmmm... - wtrąca znacząco pani redaktor.

Rolnik orientuje się w sytuacji:

- ...oczywiście dziennie! Sumarycznie wyszło to w okolicach 60 ton.

- To doskonale! A jak tam rodzina? Tak doskonale pracujący człowiek ma z pewnością liczna rodzinę?

- Mam jedno dziecko...

- Hrmmm...

- ... oczywiście to brata, sam wychowuje piętnaście cudnych maleństw.

- Jakże wspaniała rodzina! A jakie ma pan hobby?

- Słucham?

- No, zainteresowania, konik...

- Czternaście centymetrów...

- Hhrrrrmmmmm!!!

- ...oczywiście w zwisie, bo jak stanie to pół metra...

W Szwajcarii odbywał się konkurs plastyczny pt. "Lenin w Zurychu"

Komisja oceniające ogląda prace, na jednej Lenin spotyka się ze szwajcarskimi robotnikami, na innej jest na wycieczce w Alpach, na innej przemawia, itp.

Podchodzą do kolejnego obrazu a na nim naga Nadiezda Krupska w niedwuznacznej sytuacji z Dzierżyńskim.

Komisję zatkało...

- A gdzie Lenin?! - pyta jeden z nich

- W Zurychu! - pada odpowiedź

Był sobie człowiek znany z tego, że dotykiem potrafi oszacować wartość dywanu. Przyszedł do niego biznesmen i mówi:

Jak prawidłowo mi wycenisz dywany, za kazdy postawię ci flaszkę. Zgodził się. Podchodzi do pierwszego dywany, zamyka oczy, dotyka i mówi: Perski, sprzed 200 lat: 1500 $ - dostał flaszkę.

Podchodzi do drugiego: Też perski ale sprzed 500 lat: 5000$ - kolejna flaszka.

Rano budzi się w domu cały poobijany, skacowany i pyta żony:

- Co się stało?

- Już ja Ci powiem! To, że wróciłeś do domu nad ranem to nic, że wróciłeś pijany, wytrzymałam, że zwymiotowałeś w przedpokoju, trudno, że taki brudny wgramoliłeś się do łóżka - wytrzymałam. Ale, że złapałeś mnie za tyłek i powiedziałeś: "Stara mata bambusowa: 50 centów", to już nie wytrzymałam!

Dwóch facetów wpada na siebie w centrum handlowym:

- Och, przepraszam pana!

- Nie, nie, to ja przepraszam.

Zagapiłem się, bo wie pan, szukam gdzieś tu mojej żony....

- Ach tak? Ja też szukam swojej żony. A jak pańska żona wygląda?

- Wysoka, włosy płomienny kasztan, ścięte na okrągło z końcówkami do twarzy. Doskonałe nogi, jędrne pośladki, duży biust. Była w spódniczce mini i bluzeczce z pięknym dekoltem.

A pańska?

- Nieważne, szukajmy pańskiej!

----------

## canis_lupus

korespondencja mailowa w pewnym wydawnictwie gdzie chwilowo pracuję:

Witam,

Bardzo prosiłabym Wszystkich o zaglądnięcie do swoich przepastnych szuflad i szaf oraz sprawdzenie, czy nie zawieruszył się tam pilot SONY do redakcyjnego telewizora. Będę wdzięczna za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam

Moja babcia ukrywała w szafie pilota RAF-u. Nazywał się Johny Sony.

Niestety odleciał. I już nie wrócił. Szkoda... Został po nim jedwabny biały szalik, ale dziadek, jak wrócił z wojny zrobił z niego onuce.

R.

Robercie Drogi,

pochrzaniło Ci się - to był Johny Panasonic! A zostały kalesony, z których dziadek zrobił szalik.

J.I.

Możliwe, że Panasonic, ale zostawił szalik. Na pewno. Skąd dziadek miałby onuce z wyhaftowanym „So much owed by so many to so few”? Dla ścisłości: Johny zabrał ze sobą do Angli dwa salcesony. I jak myślę w istocie słowa Churchilla dotyczą wdzięczności Brytyjczyków właśnie za tę garmażerkę.

R.

Moi Drodzy,

Mylicie się fundamentalnie. To był pilot-kamikadze nazwiskiem Yukio Aiwa, nie nosił onucy, tylko japonki, które zabrał ze sobą przenosząc się w nirwanę. A jedyne, co po nim zostało, to zbiór haiku, dla niepoznaki podpisane „Miłosz”

Pozdrawiam

Ela

Aaa tam! Guzik prawda! To był Amerykanin irlandzkiego pochodzenia J.V.C Kennedy. Dziadek tego pana, którego zastrzelił w Dallas facet w jedwabnych onucach.

R.

Jak ludzie to wszystko pomieszają! Przede wszystkim to nie była babcia, ale stryjenka ze strony babci macierzystej. I nie szafa, ale szaflik, który zapaskudzili murarze rozrabiając w nim zaprawę do murowanego szabaśnika, za którym skrywała się rosyjska pilotka Ludmiła Telwizjowa. Szaflik stał przy szabaśniku dla niepoznaki. Szalika nie zostawiła tylko zabrała. Onuce faktycznie były jej – ewidentnie z Lend-Lease.

MG

Uwaga!

Pilot został znaleziony w biurze prasowym. Ma na nazwisko SONY, ale przydomek DVD się nie zgadza!!!

Szukajcie proszę dalej

rk

Cóż, jak mówi łacińskie przysłowie (z lekką zmianą...) dividi et impera... W wolnym tłumaczeniu: kto ma pilota ten ma władzę! BP rządzi!

Jaki jest stan ogólny pilota? Gdzie został znaleziony? Właściwie teraz to już chyba mumia tego gościa z RAF-u. Jak rozumiem zachował się, bo był zawinięty w szalik (jedwabny!).

R.

P.S. A onuce?

Errare humanum est!

To nie pilot! DiViDi (z łacińska „dziel” :Wink:  to marka rumuńskiego kalkulatora mechanicznego Na łożu śmierci wspominała jeszcze stryjenka, że dzielna Ludmiła stacjonowała na Bukowinie.

MG

Dział Literatury Pięknej zgłasza zainteresowanie publikacją pasjonującej

historii jedwabnych onucy uwikłanych w bukowiński romans między stryjenką

i pilotem japońsko-brytyjskiego pochodzenia zakończony historycznym

odkryciem maszyny szyfrującej, która mogła zmienić zapewne losy nie tylko

jednej wojny, ale ba, całego świata.

Posiadaczy praw autorskich uprasza się o zgłoszenie do odpowiedniego działu.

Od razu wiedziałem, że jakiś wydawca się na to rzuci. Jak dobrze, że to

nasz Dział Literatury Pięknej błysnął refleksem. Gratuluję i obiecuję

pamiętać o tym przy przyznawaniu premii.

Kochani! To najlepszy dowód, że stać nas na wiele. Przecież, jakbyśmy się

tak przyłożyli, napisalibyśmy wspólnie bestseller, jakiego nie było. Wcale

nie żartuję. Pomyślcie o kontynuacji.

Serdeczności dla Współ-Autorów dotychczasowych i przyszłych,

J.I.

----------

## Poe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yjiGH9QNiU0&feature=related  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

http://predatorxl.salon24.pl/101151,index.html

polecam  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

Zima.

Alpy.

Stok narciarski.

Facet rusza z góry,

odbija się kijkami i jedzie na bombę.

Nagle podskakuje na muldzie,

obraca go,

leci,

koziołkuje,

w tumanie sniegu wali w drzewo...

Kijki w jedna,

narty w druga,

gosć rozwalony,

zęby wybite,

krew z nosa,

nogi poskręcane w dziwny sposób.

Otwiera nieprzytomne oczy,

wciaga górskie powietrze i mówi:

- I chuj, i tak lepiej niż w pracy

----------

## rivivarius

http://photos.nasza-klasa.pl/15914/7/other/std/ad91503a80.jpeg

----------

## taopai

Jednostka wojsk pancernych. Młodzi żołnierze stoją przy czołgu, podchodzi do nich dowódca.

-Nazywam się kapitan Gudel. Od dzisiaj jestem waszym dowódcą.

-Tak jest panie kapitanie!

-Żeby nie było niejasności - co jest najważniejsze w czołgu?

-Działo - mówi jeden.

-Nie, najważniejszy jest pancerz - rzuca drugi.

-Radiostacja jest najważniejsza - krzyczy trzeci.

-Bzdura, głupoty gadacie! Zapamiętajcie! Najważniejsze w czołgu to nie pierdzieć!

--

Dwóch malców siedzi w piaskownicy i dyskutuje:

- Mój tata jest najszybszy na świecie!

- A wcale że nie!

- A wcale że tak! Jest urzędnikiem. Pracuje codziennie do piątej, a w domu jest piętnaście po czwartej.

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## jodri

12 -letni synek, pyta ojca (w mieście otwarto agencje towarzyską)

- Tato, a co właściwie robi sie w agencji towarzyskiej? 

Ojciec mocno zaklopotany odpowiada:

- Synku, ogólnie rzecz biorąc można powiedzieć, że robi się tam  człowiekowi  dobrze za pieniądze.  Synek jest ciekawy. Raz dostaje od ojca pieniądze na kino, ale zamiast  na  film biegnie do owej agencji i dzwoni do drzwi. Otwiera mu zdziwiona pani:

- A co ty chłopczyku chciałes? 

- No, chciałem, żeby mi zrobić dobrze, mam nawet pieniądze! Pani poprosiła chłopca do środka, następnie  zaprowadziła do  kuchni, ukroiła trzy duże pajdy  świeżego chleba, posmarowała masłem,  miodem i podała chłopcu. Chłopiec wpada do domu i krzyczy;

- Mamo, tato byłem w agencji towarzyskiej. Ojciec o mało co nie spadł z krzesła, mamie oczy na wierzch wyszły.

- I co?! - pytają nieśmiało rodzice 

- Dwie zmogłem, ale trzecią już tylko wylizałem...

 ................Matka zemdlała.

----------

## qermit

 *rivivarius wrote:*   

> http://photos.nasza-klasa.pl/15914/7/other/std/ad91503a80.jpeg

 

http://www.joemonster.org/p/129420/size/oryg

----------

## gall

Rebus dla studentów:

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/152/rebusow7.jpg

Wykonane przez studentów:

http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/3046/img0125tn0.jpg

----------

## acei

O trzeciej w nocy ONA po cichutku wymknęła się z małżeńskiego łoża do sąsiedniego pokoju. Klawiaturą rozbiła 19-calowy monitor, wszystkie płyty CD porysowała i podeptała swoimi pantoflami. Obudowę komputera wyrzuciła przez okno, a drukarkę utopiła w wannie. Potem wróciła do sypialni, do ciepłej pościeli i przytuliła się z miłością do boku swego nic nie podejrzewającego, śpiącego męża. Była przeświadczona, że już teraz cały wolny czas będzie przeznaczał na ich miłość.

Zasnęła...

Do końca życia pozostały jej jeszcze niecałe cztery godziny...

----------

## mentorsct

Ten rebus to może chodzi o egzamin na Pandę? 

"Pan da 3"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gall

Si  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mentorsct

HEHE wiedziałem, sam wiele razy tak zdawałem egzaminy  :Wink: 

----------

## Drwisz

Może było ale co tam

```
egzekucja

Skazali gościa na śmierć. Jednak był tak gruby, że się nie mieścił na

krześle elektrycznym. Zarządzili dietę. Po tygodniu o chlebie i

wodzie

-koleś zamiast schudnąć, przytył 10 kilo. Na krzesło nijak się nie

mieści.

Zarządzili tylko wodę - znów przytył 10 kilogramów. Postanowili

nic mu nie dawać. Kolo zamiast chudnąć, poprawił się o 10 kg.

- Co jest, czemu nie chudniesz?

- Jakoś kurde nie mam motywacji...

```

----------

## Belliash

ku przestrodze informatykow: http://gadzetomania.pl/2009/04/07/eksplodujacy-komputer-zabil-programiste/

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Gentoo został stworzony na obraz i podobieństwo świata - jego instalacja i konfiguracja trwa 7 dni.

----------

## Poe

wchodzi pedał do meczetu i zaciera ręce:

- oho! szwedzki stół!

W zakładzie dla downów w dyrektor ośrodka kupił downom basen..

cieszą się downy, skaczą do basenu.. na główkę, na dechę.. na co się da.

Na to przechodzi dyrektor i mówi:

- Co, cieszycie się downy?

- Mmmmm cieszymy się cieszymy…

- To może by wam wody nalać?

- Płaci pani mandat! – mówi dwóch policjantow, zatrzymując samochód, jadący z nadmierną prędkością.

- A czy nie mogłabym zapłacić w naturze?

- Co to znaczy: “w naturze”?

- No, wiecie, musiałabym zdjąć majtki i wam dać…

Policjant odwraca się do kolegi i pyta:

- Potrzebne ci są majtki?

- Nie!

- Mnie też nie.

Polecieli Amerykanie na Marsa, spotykaja sie z Marsjanami i sie przedstawiaja: “Witajcie, jestesmy Amerykanie z planety Ziemia, a tu mamy dla Was przenty”. Na to Marsjanie: “Wiemy, znamy, pare lat temu byli tu u nas Polacy”.

- Polacy ? Przeciez to taki biedny narod. A co Wam dali ?

- Nie wiemy co to dokladnie bylo, ale nazywalo sie “wpi*rdol” i dostalismy wszyscy.

są jeszcze bardziej chamskie, ale to już po piwku  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Poe wrote:*   

> są jeszcze bardziej chamskie, ale to już po piwku 

 

zapodawaj  :Wink: 

----------

